# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  :: اهم برامج شهر رمضان المبارك الدينية ::

## أم عبد الرحمن

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


هاي أهم البرامج التلفزيونية "الرمضانية"




قناة الرسالة

http://www.alresalah.net

- الوقت: 15:45 ، البرنامج: ثلاثون رمضان ، المقدم: عمير عبدالحفيظ
- الوقت: 18:15 ، البرنامج: سحر القرآن ، المقدم : د.طارق السويدان
-الوقت: 19:00 ، البرنامج: يحبهم و يحبونه ، المقدم : علي بوالحسن
-الوقت: 22:00 ، البرنامج: سر الوصول ، المقدم : د.عبله الكحلاوي
-الوقت :23: 15 ، البرنامج: خواطر شاب ، المقدم: أحمد الشقيري
-الوقت:0:00 ، البرنامج: الروائع ، المقدم: د.عائض القرني





قناة الراي

http://www.alrai.tv


-الوقت: 14:00 ، البرنامج: نور الهداية ، المقدم:د.عبدالعزيز القصار
-الوقت :17: 00 ، البرنامج: بيني و بينكم ،المقدم:د.محمد العوضي





قناة الكويت الأولى

http://www.media.gov.kw


-الوقت: 15:50 ، البرنامج:شخصيات و عبر، المقدم:نيبل العوضي
-الوقت:قبل أذان المغرب ، البرنامج: معجزات الرسول ، المقدم:د.محمد الطبطبائي
-الوقت:بعد صلاة الجمعه ، البرنامج: مع الإسلام ، المقدم : د.خالد المذكور





قناة MBC

http://www.mbc.net

-البرنامج : خواطر ساب ، المقدم: أحمد الشقيري
-البرنامج: حجر الزاوية
-البرنامج: رحلة مع الشيخ حمزة ، المقدم : حمزة يوسف





قناة إقرأ

http://www.iqraa-tv.net

-الوقت: 17:00 ، البرنامج : روائع التابعين ، المقدم:د.طارق السويدان
-الوقت: 17:30 ، المقدم: د.عائض القرني
-الوقت: 19:30 ، البرنامج: بيني و بينكم ، المقدم: د.محمد العوضي
-الوقت: 23:00 ، البرنامج: بيوت المبشرين بالجنه ، المقدم:جاسم المطوع
-الوقت: 23:30 ، البرنامج: باسمك نحيا ، المقدم: عمرو خالد





قناة Smarts Way

"ثويني شاب من الخليج" 

حصريا على قناة Smarts Way الفضائية في الأوقات التالية

يوميا الساعة 9 مساء عدا الأحد والأربعاء 8.50 
ويعاد في
الواحدة صباحا
الواحدة ظهرا
الخامسة مساء



ان شاء الله الكل يستفيد من هاالبرامج [/align]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## رعبوبة العين

مشكووووووره حبوبه على الموضوووووووع 
والسموحه^ـــــــ^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

الشكر لج يالغلا على مرورج

وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها

----------


## محد شراتي

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## عنقود عنب

اختي احب بعد اضيف هناك برنامج رائع اسمه ..................احداث النهاية
للشيخ محمد حسان
بقناة الناس
عن كل ما يحدث في اخر الدنيا ........وعذاب القبر والاحداث الهائلة التي ستصيبنا يوم البعث
البرنامج اكثر عن رائع وبه خشية وموعظة جلية
فلا يفوتكم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

محد شراتي

الله يسلمج .. ومشكوره على المرور

عنقود عنب

أي ساعه يعرضونها

ويزاج ربي الخير

----------


## Candle

مشكووووووره حبوبه على الموضوووووووع

----------


## غـــلا الروح

تسلمييين وفي ميزان حسناتج يا أم عبدالرحمن

----------


## optmistic_lady

مشكورة اختي و يزاج الله خير 
بس عندي طلب صغير اتمنى من الاخوات يردون علي في اقرب و قت عشان ما يفوتني شي

اريد الاوقات بتوقيت الامارات لاني احس اني و ايدد انسى فا لوو تكتبلب بتوقيت الامارات بالظبط عشان اتابع يزكم الله خير مش اتقولوي فرق كذا فرق كذا عطوني الوقت بالظبط مشكورين

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

تسلمون خواتي على الردود

وهذي بتوقيت الامارات .. بس مادري إذا كانت بالضبط حاولت اني أجرب للوقت الصحيح

قناة الرسالة
- الوقت: 04:45 ، البرنامج: ثلاثون رمضان ، المقدم: عمير عبدالحفيظ
- الوقت: 07:15 ، البرنامج: سحر القرآن ، المقدم : د.طارق السويدان
-الوقت: 08:00 ، البرنامج: يحبهم و يحبونه ، المقدم : علي بوالحسن
-الوقت: 11:00 ، البرنامج: سر الوصول ، المقدم : د.عبله الكحلاوي
-الوقت:15 : 12، البرنامج: خواطر شاب ، المقدم: أحمد الشقيري
-الوقت:00 : 1 ، البرنامج: الروائع ، المقدم: د.عائض القرني

قناة الراي
-الوقت: 03:00 ، البرنامج: نور الهداية ، المقدم:د.عبدالعزيز القصار
-الوقت:06:00 ، البرنامج: بيني و بينكم ،المقدم:د.محمد العوضي

قناة الكويت الأولى
-الوقت: 04:50 ، البرنامج:شخصيات و عبر، المقدم:نيبل العوضي
-الوقت:قبل أذان المغرب ، البرنامج: معجزات الرسول ، المقدم:د.محمد الطبطبائي
-الوقت:بعد صلاة الجمعه ، البرنامج: مع الإسلام ، المقدم : د.خالد المذكور

قناة إقرأ
-الوقت: 06:00 ، البرنامج : روائع التابعين ، المقدم:د.طارق السويدان
-الوقت: 06:30 ، المقدم: د.عائض القرني
-الوقت: 08:30 ، البرنامج: بيني و بينكم ، المقدم: د.محمد العوضي
-الوقت: 12:00 ، البرنامج: بيوت المبشرين بالجنه ، المقدم:جاسم المطوع
-الوقت: 12:30 ، البرنامج: باسمك نحيا ، المقدم: عمرو خالد

قناة Smarts Way

"ثويني شاب من الخليج" 

يوميا الساعة 10 مساء عدا الأحد والأربعاء 9.50 
ويعاد في
2 صباحا
2 ظهرا
6 مساء

----------


## عنقود عنب

خواتي برنامج احداث النهاية ...في قناة الناس

الساعة 12 عند منتصف الليل بتوقيت الامارات

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

تسلمين يالغلا ^_^

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

تسلمين على الموضوع

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن

الله يسلمج الغاليه =)

----------


## سمو

جزاج الله خير حبوبه..
كنت ادور على برامج الرمضانيه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## سحابة ود

خواتي الموضوع قديم اعتقد لرمضان الماضي ... اتمنى حد من الاخوات اتحط برامج رمضان 2007 

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## الجودية

مشكوووووووووووووووورة طرح مميز ^_^

----------

